# Almost gratis Turbonet anyone?



## Stradlingp (Sep 11, 2001)

Hi all,

I was digging around it a cupboard and found a Silicondust Turbonet 2.2 card still in its zip-loc anti-static bag.

I'd forgotten I even had this as I put a Cachecard on my TiVo some time ago.

So if anyone wants it, PM me and I'll stick it in a jiffy bag and send it to you for the price of the postage. I'm in France but the postage shouldn't be too much anyway.

I'm not sure I even installed it, so no guarantees etc.

The drivers can be found on www.silicondust.com .

First come, first served


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

PM sent.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Why do I always miss these things?  "Last visited: 3:40pm" Someone's clock must be out 'cos this wasn't posted then! Bah!


----------



## Stradlingp (Sep 11, 2001)

Hi all,

Unsuprisingly this went very quickly.

At least it won't be collecting dust in my cupboard any more!


----------

